# The epic hobby/ job that you do, that is not stereotypical for a Furry



## The_Unknowin (May 10, 2011)

The name says it all, I do Parkour and MMA I do it competitively  as well

Yours Sincerely
The_Unknowin


----------



## Ixtu (May 10, 2011)

None.
All my hobbies are furry-typical.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 10, 2011)

Transformers collecting :v?

Listening to non-techno, non-pop music..


----------



## Azure (May 10, 2011)

Street corner botanist.


----------



## Radiohead (May 10, 2011)

Gardening, reading, collecting scarves, random research...


----------



## Fay V (May 10, 2011)

I furs--wait...um dra-shit

uh read and ride horses...that last one sounds furrish.


----------



## Mentova (May 10, 2011)

I like shooting guns.

Pewpewpew


----------



## Radiohead (May 10, 2011)

I was going to add, "parkour" is not a very unique or epic hobby. It's a pretty popular teenage hobby. Furry teens included.

I was going to add urban exploration. I used to do that a lot, now not so much.


----------



## The_Unknowin (May 10, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I like shooting guns.
> 
> Pewpewpew


 
I like that you like shooting guns


----------



## The_Unknowin (May 10, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> I was going to add, "parkour" is not a very unique or epic hobby. It's a pretty popular teenage hobby. Furry teens included.
> 
> I was going to add urban exploration. I used to do that a lot, now not so much.


 
I think Im the only Furry in New Zealand that dose parkour


----------



## Marty_GrayFire (May 10, 2011)

Shooting fully-automatic weapons, but I can't do that for a living anymore 

Now I have to make up for it eating smoke and slaying the fiery beast


----------



## Radiohead (May 10, 2011)

The_Unknowin said:


> I think Im the only Furry in New Zealand that dose parkour


...Congrats.


----------



## liber_dragon (May 10, 2011)

Acting, i donÂ´t know, never meet another furry how is acting?


----------



## Fay V (May 10, 2011)

liber_dragon said:


> Acting, i donÂ´t know, never meet another furry how is acting?


 I like acting and improv :3


----------



## Xipoid (May 10, 2011)

There are hobbies/jobs stereotypical of furries?


----------



## Radiohead (May 10, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I like acting and improv :3


 
Are/were you a thespian? I was up until I lost my voice, used to love doing monologues. I remember when our troupe preformed _Variations on the Death of Trotsky_. That was a lot of fun.


----------



## Xegras (May 10, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> There are hobbies/jobs stereotypical of furries?


 
Masturbating


----------



## Fay V (May 10, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> Are/were you a thespian? I was up until I lost my voice, used to love doing monologues. I remember when our troupe preformed _Variations on the Death of Trotsky_. That was a lot of fun.


 not really. I've only been part of things off and on, I've never had a chance to be part of a troupe, but I'll do improv stuff now and again, and I get into amateur plays when I can.


----------



## liber_dragon (May 10, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I like acting and improv :3



I love doing operettas, last one was white horse by Eric Charell.


----------



## Radiohead (May 10, 2011)

Fay V said:


> not really. I've only been part of things off and on, I've never had a chance to be part of a troupe, but I'll do improv stuff now and again, and I get into amateur plays when I can.


I don't want to sound like an advertiser, but if you get the spare time, try joining a troupe. I made a lot of friends and there was always something fun going on, but I may have just gotten stuck with a good troupe. 

Oh, and of course if there's a group of people near, it becomes much easier to find and fix your flaws. I found the feedback crucial.


----------



## BRN (May 10, 2011)

There's not all that much organised stuff to do here so I do what my body allows me to do; typically, long-distance running and while I don't do parkour, per se, I do freerun.


----------



## Vincent Jaeger (May 10, 2011)

Travelling through forests, with the fact that I can do it for almost a whole day.
Is fun being at the forest =D


----------



## Inciatus (May 10, 2011)

I fly planes and do gymnastics


----------



## illford baker (May 10, 2011)

computers, lots of computers. Right now I am working with my school district doing grunt work for the tech department (like hauling around hundreds of laptops. photo), as well as freelance computer repair.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 10, 2011)

I used to do acting and I wanted to stick with it... However, I dropped out of Sixth Form (where I was learning it) but I hope one day to pick it up again somehow. I also did a lot of shooting, now I stick to clay-shooting with shotguns and I'm about to start attending air rifle competitions for prizes an' shit. Also, I love long-distance quad biking. :3c I'd like to get into music, too. Maybe singing and learn the guitar/harmonica.


----------



## liber_dragon (May 10, 2011)

You learn the harmonica and i the bagpipes then we can go on a world tour, we can call it Scottish blues pipe. ^.^


----------



## Xenke (May 10, 2011)

Photography.
Playing games that don't feature Ratchet.
Collector of baubles.
Cooking.
Being social.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 10, 2011)

Vincent Jaeger said:


> Travelling through forests, with the fact that I can do it for almost a whole day.
> Is fun being at the forest =D


I gotta agree with you. Walking in forests is so calming and fun.


----------



## RedSavage (May 10, 2011)

Home renovation, bitches.


----------



## LizardKing (May 10, 2011)

Exercise. Reading books that contain neither furries nor animals as main characters. Listening to music that is not techno. Is showering a hobby?



CoyoteCaliente said:


> Home renovation, bitches.



And this.


----------



## WingDog (May 10, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I furs--wait...um dra-shit
> 
> uh read and ride horses...that last one sounds furrish.



You should seperate that better, I read it all together and thought "How the fuck do you read a horse?"


----------



## RedSavage (May 10, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> And this.


 
Last week we finished the bathroom. Now we're on to the kitchen.


----------



## Ozriel (May 10, 2011)

Music
Political activist with certain issues.
Rollerblading
Tea


----------



## Unsilenced (May 10, 2011)

Depends what you call "stereotypical" for a furry. 

Not all of my hobbies are dressing up like an animal and fucking, so I guess I have something there. 

If on the other hand we're just talking about nerdy pastimes in general... yeah pretty much everything I do falls into that category. 

I used to do a few things like rock climbing, fencing and sailing, and those aren't quite so neckbeardy, but it's been a while. Now most of my free time is occupied with video games, and my art elective is theater. 

For college I'm majoring in Mechanical Engineering, sooo... 

Yeah. 

Pretty much a neckbread. :v


----------



## Cain (May 10, 2011)

Student! Bet that's the most popular here.


----------



## anero (May 10, 2011)

I played hockey. Made it to major junior level, actually.

I make music too.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 10, 2011)

I forgot to mention frivolous shopping. 

Most furries are poor. I am too, but I know how to manage my money, and can manage a small sum of money every week to take regular and random shopping trips for no good reason to buy things I don't need, or to add to my collection of toys. 

Suck it, furries.


----------



## RedSavage (May 10, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I forgot to mention *frivolous spending on pornographic fap material.*
> 
> Most furries are poor. I am too, but I know how to manage my money, and can manage a small sum of money every week to take regular and random shopping trips for no good reason to buy things I don't need, or to add to my collection of toys.
> 
> Suck it, furries.


 
There. Much better. And I salute you for being able to save and be thrifty. 

I try to. But I have this weakness for nicotine and caffeine. ;u;


----------



## Volkodav (May 10, 2011)

My epic hobby is CHILLAXIN N MAXIN WITH MY CATS


----------



## Aden (May 10, 2011)

Is "DIY" a hobby?


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 10, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> There. Much better. And I salute you for being able to save and be thrifty.
> 
> I try to. But I have this weakness for nicotine and caffeine. ;u;


 
 I don't buy porn, who the hell buys porn?

Also I do save (25% of my money made each month is saved up, 25% is spending money, 50% is bills/food/etc.), and I am thrifty (store brand > brand name) - I work within my means, and pay off my credit card bill on time every month. 

I mean...my saving money every month on food and such is how I have money to spend  Sure I could save 50% of my money, but then I'd be sitting in front of my computer all day with nothing to do, and a bunch of money in the bank.


----------



## LizardKing (May 10, 2011)

Aden said:


> Is "DIY" a hobby?


 
Yes. 

Anyone who claims it isn't can go look at unbirthing porn for a few hours.


----------



## Tabasco (May 10, 2011)

I try desperately to get people to do some kind of bastardized Silent Hill LARP on foggy days.

And eat weird candy.

Love fish and such (not for food).


----------



## RedSavage (May 10, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I don't buy porn, who the hell buys porn?


 
Browse around on FA long enough and you'll start seeing some recurring characters. These people. It's like... they're rich and have nothing better to do.


----------



## Icky (May 10, 2011)

Playing marimba/xylophone is pretty unique I guess \:3/


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 10, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Browse around on FA long enough and you'll start seeing some recurring characters. These people. It's like... they're rich and have nothing better to do.


 
Well I know about recurring characters, especially in a limited area of fetishes that I have :v

But hmm...I guess I would call getting adult commissions, "buying porn". I see what'chu did there.


----------



## illford baker (May 10, 2011)

Wait, people pay to have porn made for them?
Every day I am here I learn something weird about this fandom. Wonder how long this trend will keep up...


----------



## RedSavage (May 10, 2011)

illford baker said:


> Wait, people pay to have porn made for them?
> *Every day I am here I learn something weird about this fandom. [*B]Wonder how long this trend will keep up...[/B]


 
Wow. You _are_ new here.


----------



## LizardKing (May 10, 2011)

illford baker said:


> Wait, people pay to have porn made for them?
> Every day I am here I learn something weird about this fandom. Wonder how long this trend will keep up...


 
If this is news to you, I have no doubt you will be learning things for the next few years.


----------



## RedSavage (May 10, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> If this is news to you, I have no doubt you will be learning things for the next few years.


 
If buying porn blows his mind, wait 'till he finds out about the types of fetish porn certain people buy.


----------



## illford baker (May 10, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> If buying porn blows his mind, wait 'till he finds out about the types of fetish porn certain people buy.


like vore? learned about that yesterday.


----------



## RedSavage (May 10, 2011)

illford baker said:


> like vore? learned about that yesterday.


 
That... and scat, baby fur, unbirthing, cock-vore, fat furs, and macro. Macro being the least imposing, but the list goes on and on really.


----------



## illford baker (May 10, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> That... and scat, baby fur, unbirthing, cock-vore, fat furs, and macro. Macro being the least imposing, but the list goes on and on really.


 My face reading that list.
well, Macro doesn't seem bad. That is just size difference right? That was a theme in the Macross anime.


----------



## The_Unknowin (May 10, 2011)

liber_dragon said:


> You learn the harmonica and i the bagpipes then we can go on a world tour, we can call it Scottish blues pipe. ^.^


 
Bagpipes are WIN!!!


----------



## RedSavage (May 10, 2011)

illford baker said:


> My face reading that list.
> well, Macro doesn't seem bad. That is just size difference right? That was a theme in the Macross anime.


 
And golden shower stuff and cub stuff (which FA banned, thank you very much, but is still prevalent in many other places) and BDSM and castration and dick-nipples and multi-cock and fffffffffff- I could go on.


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 10, 2011)

Um...

- Drawing things that aren't animals or furries.
- Taking care of my appearance.
- Being social.
- Taking showers.
- Writing things that aren't about animals or furries.
- Playing video games that aren't solely RPGs, Sonic games, or don't feature some kind of animal main character.
- Getting laid.
- Being halfway intelligent.
- Camping without being a pampered little pussy during it.

?


----------



## RedSavage (May 10, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> Um...
> 
> - Drawing things that aren't animals or furries.
> - Taking care of my appearance.
> ...


 
It looks like we have NINE things in common. That's One, Two, Three, Four, Five, Six, Seven, Eight, NINE. Nine things we have in common. Ah, ah, ah!


----------



## illford baker (May 10, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> And golden shower stuff and cub stuff (which FA banned, thank you very much, but is still prevalent in many other places) and BDSM and castration and dick-nipples and multi-cock and fffffffffff- I could go on.


 How did I go from a Christian kid collecting pokemon cards to a sci-fi/anime/furry/atheist adult? what have I gotten myself into? oh right, internet.


----------



## Nyxneko (May 10, 2011)

illford baker said:


> How did I go from a Christian kid collecting pokemon cards to a sci-fi/anime/furry/*atheist* adult? what have I gotten myself into? oh right, internet.



I really wish I had the time/resources to debate with all of you... its always a fun conversation :V

On a related note, does playing the Devil's Advocate count?


----------



## lobosabio (May 10, 2011)

I'm a photographer who takes pictures of things other than fursuits.  And I've been known to write on occasion.  And indulge in a little urban exploration.


----------



## Ricky (May 10, 2011)

My hobbies include bodybuilding/running/working out and exclude video games, both of which are uncommon to furries.

My job as a Software Engineer is a stereotype though =P


----------



## Carnie (May 10, 2011)

I have a hobby of not crying over everything.


----------



## Catilda Lily (May 10, 2011)

Building sets for shows, working on my BA in acting, archery, trap shooting, gardening, hiking, fishing.


----------



## KatWarrior (May 10, 2011)

-Collecting/sculpting miniature food (for my 1:6 scale dolls)
-Novel-writing, and thus far nothing with a furry cast
-D&D/ other turn-based RPs (All my current characters are humanoid. GASP)
-Anime, and none of my favorite series have furries in them
-The Sims 2
-Costume/outfit design


----------



## CannotWait (May 10, 2011)

I *wish* I did something with my life besides browsing the Internet, going to school, and playing my Xbox 360...


----------



## Aden (May 10, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I *wish* I did something with my life besides browsing the Internet, going to school, and playing my Xbox 360...


 
Then uh...
do?


----------



## CannotWait (May 10, 2011)

Aden said:


> Then uh...
> do?


 It's not worth it... the Internet is too much fun.


----------



## Aden (May 10, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> It's not worth it... the Internet is too much fun.


 
Then don't whine


----------



## CannotWait (May 10, 2011)

Aden said:


> Then don't whine


 
I'm going to go do fifty push ups and learn how to do a backflip. Right now!

...

...

...

...to the Internet for tips!


----------



## RedSavage (May 10, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I'm going to go do fifty push ups and learn how to do a backflip. Right now!
> 
> 
> ...to the Internet for tips!


 
Pro-tip: The *:V* is a great way of showing sarcasm on FAF, and generally shows you're not being serious. This post could have used a :V at the end of it.


----------



## CannotWait (May 10, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Pro-tip: The *:V* is a great way of showing sarcasm on FAF, and generally shows you're not being serious. This post could have used a :V at the end of it.


 
Thanks for the Pro-tip, but none of that was sarcasm...


----------



## RedSavage (May 10, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Thanks for the Pro-tip, but none of that was sarcasm...


 
Then I'm with Aden. Don't whine. 

There's not nearly enough cheese to go around. :V


----------



## CannotWait (May 10, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Then I'm with Aden. Don't whine.
> 
> There's not nearly enough cheese to go around. :V


 
I'm not whining, I'm perfectly content with being discontent.


----------



## RedSavage (May 10, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I'm not whining, I'm perfectly content with being discontent.


 
Make sense or get the fuck out. We're not speaking in 'cleverisms' here.


----------



## CannotWait (May 10, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Make sense or get the fuck out. We're not speaking in 'cleverisms' here.


 






*[Insert something intelligent and relevant here so as not to just put an image as my post.]*


----------



## RedSavage (May 10, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Bullshit image



Ways to rub CC the wrong way:

Responded with a meme-matic post with no words: Check.

Have a link to yet another furry poll in sig: Check.

Misspell Latin species name: Check.

Congrats. You win.


...


... :V


----------



## CannotWait (May 10, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Ways to rub CC the wrong way:
> 
> Responded with a meme-matic post with no words: Check.
> 
> ...



I misspelled my Latin species name? NOOOOO! I just looked at it, too.
EDIT: I fucking put an "i" instead of a "u". That was a complete accident. I knew how to spell that.

And I knew that posting that image would piss you off, but my mind works in troll faces and that's just how I reacted to being told to GTFO.


----------



## RedSavage (May 10, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I misspelled my Latin species name? NOOOOO! I just looked at it, too.
> EDIT: I fucking put an "i" instead of a "u". That was a complete accident. I knew how to spell that.
> 
> And I knew that posting that image would piss you off, but my mind works in troll faces and that's just how I reacted to being told to GTFO.


 
I don't care about Troll Faces. Honestly, they don't bother me. 

But when you don't even bother to put anything _intelligent_ in a post... Well, things get iffy there.


----------



## CannotWait (May 10, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> *[Insert something intelligent and relevant here so as not to just put an image as my post.]*


 
There, I fixed it.


----------



## RedSavage (May 10, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> There, I fixed it.


 
*snrk* Smart ass. I think you'll fit in nicely here.


----------



## BRN (May 10, 2011)

Coyote I hope you aware you've been crushingly trolled here.

Because I refuse to believe someone can be as bad at internet as CannotWait


----------



## RedSavage (May 10, 2011)

SIX said:


> Coyote I hope you aware you've been crushingly trolled here.


 
It burns my soul, oh so badly. :V


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (May 10, 2011)

Model rocketry, Informal target shooting, collecting military surplus, & ebay trading.


----------



## Pine (May 10, 2011)

I listen to music other than electronic and indie.


----------



## Oovie (May 11, 2011)

Well, I shave.


----------



## Bittertooth (May 11, 2011)

Playing piano, making music, and jogging :3


----------



## Tanginello (May 11, 2011)

Uh, well, I'm only a semester away from being an architect. Guess not many furries are also architects.

I also love roaming all over my city/being outside and around people 24/7.


----------



## BTA (May 11, 2011)

No job yet, but I'm going to college to major in Mechanical Engineering, to design roller coasters.

As for hobbies, there is mudding, I collect jewelery from yard sales (especially when people don't know what they have. 18K white gold ring for $1 FTW), and I'm that weird guy that combs the beach/park with a metal detector.


----------



## The_Unknowin (May 11, 2011)

BTA said:


> No job yet, but I'm going to college to major in Mechanical Engineering, to design roller coasters.
> 
> As for hobbies, there is mudding, I collect jewelery from yard sales (especially when people don't know what they have. 18K white gold ring for $1 FTW), and I'm that weird guy that combs the beach/park with a metal detector.


 
18k FTW!! I found a 14k white and rose gold mont blanc fountain pen and it was real


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 12, 2011)

Bittertooth said:


> Playing piano, making music, and jogging :3


 
Exact same.

Oh, and filmaking.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 12, 2011)

My biggest hobby turned furry typical not long ago.

So probably collecting 90's music and tracker music, I've never heard of a furry who does that.


----------



## Seas (May 12, 2011)

I did parkour some time ago. Nowadays I just run as exercise. I also play airsoft occassionally.
Want to get into LARP too, not mainly because of the fantasy aspect, but for the beating fighting people with mock medieval weaponry aspect.


----------



## Olaunn (May 12, 2011)

I like doing drugs.


----------



## Vincent Jaeger (May 12, 2011)

I also realized, I love listening to thunderstorms and going out in the rain with horror music on my Mp3 =D


----------



## CombatBeard (May 12, 2011)

I've currently started taking piano lessons, and i'm going to be going archery hunting this year. There's quite a few other things, but i dont do them often enough to be mentioned.


----------



## keretceres (May 12, 2011)

I knit and crochet pokemon and game characters..


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 13, 2011)

Driving/racing/car modification...

Uh...

Yeah. Not sure if dabbling in Quantum and Meta physics counts.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 13, 2011)

i write a bit, none of the things i write are furry related btw


----------



## Trance (May 13, 2011)

I sail the sailboats.


----------



## lostfoxeh (May 13, 2011)

I.....err does long distance running count as a hobby?


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 13, 2011)

grr...you beat me to the 100th response


----------



## Trance (May 13, 2011)

lostfoxeh said:


> I.....err does long distance running count as a hobby?


 Yeah, I do that too.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (May 14, 2011)

I fix my own cars. Fuck the dealership.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 14, 2011)

Uh... well, I play Minecraft. Does that count as a non-furry-typical hobby?


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 14, 2011)

I'm a United States Air Force pilot and tactics officer.

I'm guessing that's not very typically furry!


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 14, 2011)

Programming,
Exploring the city on foot,
Retro-ifying songs,
and Collecting MS-DOS games.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 14, 2011)

I play bass and guitar?


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 16, 2011)

Playing Violin.


----------



## Radiohead (May 16, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> Playing Violin.


 
Et tu, Durr?

I play violin, piano, and the cello to a certain degree. My mother bought me an acoustic guitar to learn but I have no intentions of picking up chicks at Harvard or Cambridge universities so I don't see the point.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (May 16, 2011)

Well, it's technically not a hobby yet, but I want to learn to play one of these.


----------



## mzelda (May 16, 2011)

Being a dentist. Addicted to online game...


----------



## Indigo Bear (May 16, 2011)

Besides drawing & painting- stained glass, collecting pictures & art of "warrior women", studying Native American shamanism, plants and their uses, (& not hallucinogens! I could care less about them and I'm weird enough without being "altered"!) studying & practicing Paganism, constructing medieval & viking costumes, learning about mythology & history, metalsmithing, jewelry making, traveling, picking up foreign accents, pointing out logic in flawed arguments, and letting traditional artists & craftspeople know they are very much appreciated.


----------



## SimpleFox (May 18, 2011)

I play Ultimate Frisbee and dabble in Freestyle Frisbee. Also play guitar, ukulele, and keys, but those are pretty common hobbies among most groups.


----------



## Octa (May 19, 2011)

well, I teach private trumpet lessons.


----------



## Deo (May 19, 2011)

I like welding and metal working(forging/casting). That's not stereotypical for a woman. Does that count?


----------



## Octa (May 19, 2011)

Deo said:


> I like welding and metal working(forging/casting). That's not stereotypical for a woman. Does that count?


 not typical for women, but you see a lot of that at cons for some reason.


----------



## Oopslol (May 19, 2011)

Ice hockey.  

15+ years and counting :3


----------



## FireFeathers (May 19, 2011)

I went to state for Varsity Competitive Badminton


----------



## Bir (May 19, 2011)

I'm a caretaker for over 50 german Shepherds. Pretty furryish I guess.


----------



## famouslastwords (May 19, 2011)

Work at a donut shop?


----------



## Snowykoeld (May 19, 2011)

i like:
Playing online WWII MMOs
playing video games
raising chickens
studying birds and poultry
and fly/driveing RC tanks and airplanes


----------



## Zenia (May 19, 2011)

For not typically furry stuff, I... 

Work as a seamstress.
Sing, clean the damned house, read, watch movies, moderate video games.

I don't do much stuff, period. XD


----------



## Calemeyr (May 20, 2011)

I'm not just a nerd in the furry fandom, I belong to many fandoms. My nerdiness extends to my major, physics. I also like math.


----------



## Stealthy (May 20, 2011)

Attend conservative Catholic school, read stuff that's not furry yiff fics.


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 21, 2011)

I've been composing music lately.
And learning how to mod GoldSrc.


----------



## Jesie (May 21, 2011)

I do wood work! I learned from my daddy :3c

I miss my power tools


----------



## Deo (May 21, 2011)

Snowykoeld said:


> i like:
> raising chickens
> studying birds and poultry


 *Cockscream preened as Featherbreast strode by*
CAW CAW CAWK


----------



## Jesie (May 21, 2011)

DEO! Make me something out of sheet metal and I'll make you something out of wood!


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (May 21, 2011)

Other than drawing and working on computers/servers I play on on multiple game systems and study non-stop for my certs XD.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 21, 2011)

I freedive.


----------



## mitchau (May 22, 2011)

Get really really fucked up.


----------



## Radiohead (May 22, 2011)

mitchau said:


> Get really really fucked up.


 
"That is *not* stereotypical for a furry."

I suppose I could include my hobby of cooking stuff that isn't made of bacon, cheese, and ramen noodles.


----------



## Lapdog (May 22, 2011)

I don't do anything epic. I just do my school work, listen to techno, go to work... I'm very boring.


----------



## Watsupoo (May 22, 2011)

Welll... Let's see;

Digital Art.. wait, no.. that's typical
I writes Music :3
I play Guitar :3
I write stories.. wait, naw.. that's typical too...
I will become an Archaeologist, so long as I can get into Uni for it
uhh... I play Hockey (Ice Hockey to the Brits out there, not that bloody field hockey that you call hockey)
I... hmm, I know there's more than that, but I can't think of any more at the moment..



Oh wait! I love taking photos, and I have a 1987 Canon T70 SLR :3
I love playing games? Does that count?
I play Runescape with my mom 
My mom wants me to draw her furry form in bondage ?

Nope, can't think of anything else........


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 22, 2011)

Watsupoo said:


> I play Runescape with my mom
> My mom wants me to draw her furry form in bondage ?



Dude.
WTF?


----------



## anero (May 22, 2011)

Watsupoo said:


> My mom wants me to draw her furry form in bondage ?









Your mom is kind of scary


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (May 22, 2011)

Here's one I just thought of, I use a typewriter and carbons whenever possible. (Fucking turnitin...)


----------



## Hissora (May 22, 2011)

I'm semi-active in theatre and sometimes choir. Not really a furry thing.


----------



## InflatedSnake (May 22, 2011)

Watsupoo said:


> I play Runescape with my mom


 Lolwut?





Watsupoo said:


> My mom wants me to draw her furry form in bondage ?


Wait a second... Fuck my old "lolwut" a few lines up, I'm lolwuting at this shit now.

_Lolwut?_


----------



## Radiohead (May 22, 2011)

Why does that sort of thing even need to be mentioned at all?


----------



## Irreverent (May 25, 2011)

I coach precision rifle, advocate for the Shooting Sports in Canada, run pro-sport web forums and recently certified as an NCCP Community Coach - Sport shooting.  A bit of biking, I used to fly, I sail, I throw caution to the wind.

Still underemployed (how's that for typical furry?) so I'm living off my stock options (or not typical  ).  Time to find another golden parachute.


----------



## Azure (May 25, 2011)

Irreverent said:


> I coach precision rifle, advocate for the Shooting Sports in Canada, run pro-sport web forums and recently certified as an NCCP Community Coach - Sport shooting.  A bit of biking, I used to fly, I sail, I throw caution to the wind.
> 
> Still underemployed (how's that for typical furry?) so I'm living off my stock options (or not typical  ).  Time to find another golden parachute.


By the gods, you return!


----------



## Alstor (May 25, 2011)

I work at a winery (with grapes and barrels and stuff), dabble in photography, and do volunteer work with autistic children occasionally. I'm also planning to enter a leadership program that only allows 2-5 students per school.

Yay. I win I guess.


----------



## BlueFuse48 (May 25, 2011)

I work with a wood lathe and model trains. HO scale preferably. (if anyone understands the scale system)


----------



## MaskedJackal (May 25, 2011)

I work at McDonald's.

...

Hey, it pays for college.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (May 25, 2011)

I smoke a pipe, I don't think that's very furry...


----------



## Radiohead (May 25, 2011)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> I smoke a pipe, I don't think that's very furry...


 
Hey, me too. Pipe tobacco is so hard to find here. I also hand roll my cigarettes and listen to jazz while sipping whiskey.


----------



## Azure (May 25, 2011)

I build shit out of matchsticks.

/2deep4u


----------



## Conker (May 25, 2011)

While I'm not sure it's a "hobby" yet, I do enjoy working and making stuff with sculpey clay. 

Only hobby I can think of that hasn't been mentioned within the first two pages of this thread


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 25, 2011)

Watsupoo said:


> My mom wants me to draw her furry form in bondage ?


 
You know you have to do that.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (May 26, 2011)

I dont know if its a hobby but i practice U.S. Army Combat drills and Mout training from when i was in the army.... Bring on the Zombies!!! Oh and i play a f***-ton of video games


----------



## UV55 (May 30, 2011)

I am an amateur radio operator who builds antennas.
No, I will not tell you my callsign. Nor am I one of the old guys who does it. 
Also, I shoot rifle and pistol. Pistol for the national match course sometimes.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 30, 2011)

Watsupoo said:


> My mom wants me to draw her furry form in bondage ?


 
You cannot post this without explaining

I just will not have it

What the hell is the story behind this


----------



## nontoxic (May 30, 2011)

What's furry-typical? I guess it's pretty stereotypical of someone who hangs out on the internet to work at a call center. That's what I do! I do customer service for a Medicare Advantage company. Whoop-de-doo.

I guess some "non-typical" activities that I'm into are playing the guitar, keyboard, and ukulele. I also skateboard like a fool and work out a lot, play some sports, and love going outside when it's summertime.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (May 31, 2011)

Riding my bike, airsofting, playing cruel and sick jokes on people, building things, competitive shooting, and collecting guns.

As a job, I have a job on a farm doing whatever Pete tells me to do, he's the guy paying me so why bitch about it.


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 31, 2011)

I masturbate while playing video games and listening to techno.

...wait


----------



## Grey Wolverine (May 31, 2011)

Watsupoo said:


> My mom wants me to draw her furry form in bondage ?


 
I don't know about the other people here, but I really didn't need to know that. Just, what the hell man, what the hell.


----------



## Fenrari (May 31, 2011)

I sit at a front desk playing games and browsing furry porn and SOMETIMES walk around a residence hall (read: dorm) making sure stupid freshmen don't do stupid shit.


----------



## Bando (May 31, 2011)

Well, I'm into the JDM/drift car culture. Fun times going to shows and such.

I also love most types of biking. Road, mountain, you name it.


----------



## Taliesiin (May 31, 2011)

I'm a raver-oh damn. 
Uh, I like pokemo-fuck. 
I'm an artist! Wait...
I'm straight? Is that a hobby?

I hula hoop. That's about it.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jun 1, 2011)

Tinkering and building electronics, devices and malicious objects for my own personal amusment. Anti-gravity FTW!!!

Music production/djing, hopefully gunna get good with this and get my name out.


----------



## Luca Infernalis (Jun 1, 2011)

Hmm... everything I do is related in some way to animal symbolism.. I even play furry video games. (while all of you are playing your FPS's I'm playing Animal Crossing Wild World) I give tarot readings, but the cards are all animal themed... I design armor, but again, it's animal themed... What makes me different from furries is not what I do, but what I don't do. I don't like to read/write fiction, I can't stand rave music (I'm okay with Daft Punk since they did TRON), and I can NEVER keep a fursona.


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 1, 2011)

If I ever get around to kidnapping my friends I'm going to have this damn wine tasting and then blog about it?


----------



## Brenny (Jun 2, 2011)

I play paintball, Used to play for a sponsored team but quit. I DJ part time, I blow stuff up, football ,rugby, wrestling, hockey. And for a job I'm a Bakers Assistant.


----------



## Radiohead (Jun 2, 2011)

Would "having a meaningful relationship" count as something furries don't do?


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jun 2, 2011)

Have a life.


----------



## Sar (Jun 2, 2011)

Comptuer Programmer (Ultimate Geek Job!)


----------



## WolfyDawg (Jun 2, 2011)

I dunno if its stereotypical or not but I wrestle a lil bit.


----------



## Luca Infernalis (Jun 2, 2011)

O___O Banned WolfyDawg for expressing his opinion? You fucking COMMIES!

After being banned from every single tokusatsu site on the internet for disagreeing with the majority, I just... no... This has happened to me too many times... T_T


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jun 2, 2011)

Luca Infernalis said:


> O___O Banned WolfyDawg for expressing his opinion? You fucking COMMIES!
> 
> After being banned from every single tokusatsu site on the internet for disagreeing with the majority, I just... no... This has happened to me too many times... T_T



?????

Communism wouldn't have banning because on a communist board there would be no authority. Communism is an extension of Anarchy.

You're thinking "Fascism", the literal opposite.


----------



## Belluavir (Jun 2, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> ?????
> 
> Communism wouldn't have banning because on a communist board there would be no authority. Communism is an extension of Anarchy.
> 
> You're thinking "Fascism", the literal opposite.



It's safe to assume that by "Communism" he means "Marxism" which borrows from Communist ideas, though is not stateless, if I understand it correctly (then again, maybe that's just the American propaganda talking). Perhaps that's why people like to say Anarcho-communism instead to avoid those negative connotations... because you know... Anarchy has no negative connotations. 

Anyway, back to the topic at hand.

I'm a student who posts on a furry forum in the library in between classes... 

Oh wait, that is NOT stereotypical furry... I see.

Okay well, I write porn... no...

I play vid... er, no...

Portal... no

Oh I've know! I'm living in Australia and most furries don't live in Australia!


----------



## Icky (Jun 2, 2011)

Luca Infernalis said:


> O___O Banned WolfyDawg for expressing his opinion? You fucking COMMIES!
> 
> After being banned from every single tokusatsu site on the internet for disagreeing with the majority, I just... no... This has happened to me too many times... T_T


 Please tell me you're kidding.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jun 2, 2011)

Belluavir said:


> It's safe to assume that by "Communism" he means "Marxism" which borrows from Communist ideas, though is not stateless, if I understand it correctly (then again, maybe that's just the American propaganda talking). Perhaps that's why people like to say Anarcho-communism instead to avoid those negative connotations... because you know... Anarchy has no negative connotations.


 
You're thinking socialism then

So he's still wrong :V


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jun 2, 2011)

Luca Infernalis said:


> O___O Banned WolfyDawg for expressing his opinion? You fucking COMMIES!
> 
> After being banned from every single tokusatsu site on the internet for disagreeing with the majority, I just... no... This has happened to me too many times... T_T


 
Looks like he got banned for arguing with a mod.

Returning to the original thread topic: I dig CB Radios, dunno if that's been mentioned. Un/Fortunately, the airwaves are kinda quiet here. It means there are no existing conversations to jump into, but plenty of airspace for me to use.


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 2, 2011)

Hmmm... non typical furry hobbies?

I sew.  Not fursuits, mind you, but crafty things like journal keepers, tissue holders, etc.   I've done some quilting and cross-stitching as well, and I bake and cook.  I also make bath salts and candles.


----------



## Brenny (Jun 3, 2011)

I sew a lot wit EL wire, makes some pretty sick things.


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Jun 4, 2011)

I press shiny buttons that go bloop and turn fancy knobs that go like weeaaoohhh, then BAM.  I get music.


----------



## Taleu (Jun 4, 2011)

I bike like muthaf*cka and play the bass guitar!


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 4, 2011)

Taleu said:


> I bike like muthaf*cka


 I know the perfect person for you to be friends with on these forums.


----------



## Bando (Jun 4, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I know the perfect person for you to be friends with on these forums.


 
Watch a bike thread start in

3...2...1...


----------



## Taleu (Jun 4, 2011)

Who is everybody talking about @_@?

Y'all even said that in my intro thread.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh my god! Me too, Gibby! I love acting! But I haven't dropped out... I can't wait 'til I go to unniversity. Then I can focus on what matters most.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 4, 2011)

I sell cigarettes and various types of liquor to small children. They seem to enjoy it a lot.


----------



## Ames (Jun 4, 2011)

I build lasers....

Is that stereotypical?


----------



## Taleu (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes. SILLY FURRIES AND THEIR LASERS.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm a lighting operator and designer (for an amateur theatre group) ((an ESTEEMED amateur theatre group)) in my spare time.


----------



## cooltoast300 (Jun 7, 2011)

I do free running. Weight lifting. Gun collecting.


----------



## Azure (Jun 7, 2011)

JamesB said:


> I build lasers....
> 
> Is that stereotypical?


 No, that is EPIC.


----------



## Branch (Jun 7, 2011)

dock worker?


----------



## Scamper (Jun 7, 2011)

Not stereotypical, hm? Well, I play table tennis.


----------



## RLR (Jun 7, 2011)

I collect Disney movies hats.

3 fedoras, countless baseball caps, a cowboy hat, 2 fishing hats/bucket hats, a santa hat, a coonskin hat, an old, beat up top hat, an Admiral cap (a must while driving a boat), a Russian winter hat, a ski cap, and an outdoorsman hat (don't know the actual name. Redhead brand).

I also write articles for the school paper.


----------



## Night-san (Jun 11, 2011)

Video ga- wait. Drawi- nope. WATCHING DISNEY MO- fuckkkkk.
I like... roller coasters? Venture scouting? Playing drums, piano, and saxophone?
Job? Well, I'm still in high school, but I seriously plan on becoming a veterinarian, and my academic performance history and shit makes it quite possible that I could make it. That sounds like a  stereotypical occupation, but I don't know how many furs actually go for it.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 11, 2011)

Going to house parties and gettin' laid. 
And I only work night shifts, trade stuff. Metalwork.


----------



## S.L.p (Jun 11, 2011)

im a fuzz ball all the way ---> DJ ( no im still not ready to put out some of my work ) cooking, art, MLG ( me and 10,000,000,000,000 others ). not much to it.


----------



## Sar (Jun 11, 2011)

Raphael said:


> Going to house parties and gettin' laid.


 Feelsgoodman. I do this at night when not programming


----------



## Raphael (Jun 11, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Feelsgoodman. I do this at night when not programming


 
Honestly, the easiest way to not be a stereotype? Is to understand, you can be all of them.


----------



## Sar (Jun 11, 2011)

Raphael said:


> Honestly, the easiest way to not be a stereotype? Is to understand, you can be all of them.


 Nyyyaaaaahhh, geting out of the "basment dweller" stereotype is good enough for me.

Realisticly, this one:


----------



## Sir Tigre (Jun 14, 2011)

...........................................................................


----------



## Sar (Jun 14, 2011)

JamesB said:


> I build lasers....
> 
> Is that stereotypical?


 
No... it deserves a hi5.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Jun 18, 2011)

I do some freerunning and competitive airsoft.


----------



## William (Jun 18, 2011)

Martial arts, exercise as often as I can stand it, fitness nut, cooking healthy food, and punching Paula Deen in the face repeatedly while wearing crocs and nothing else while a majestic wolf howls in the background hailing my return to the Planet Xylophas. I'll be right back. My people need me.


----------



## Tun (Jun 18, 2011)

I fence and go to the gym. The latter might be pretty common among everyone though, furries included.


----------



## Panthura (Jun 18, 2011)

I do kickboxing, as far as I'm aware, martial arts are not stereotypical for furries.


----------



## William (Jun 18, 2011)

Panthura said:


> I do kickboxing, as far as I'm aware, martial arts are not stereotypical for furries.


 
Yo, same. Boxing, kickboxing, Muay Thai, Krav Maga, and some other things (but those are the ones I'm most proficient in).


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 18, 2011)

Bunjie Jumping, Cliff Diving, Skiing, Creating maps for source games such as portal 2, Half life, Gmod

LOL dat last one :V


----------



## STB (Jun 18, 2011)

Rapping.


----------



## Sar (Jun 20, 2011)

William said:


> Martial arts, exercise as often as I can stand it, fitness nut, cooking healthy food, and punching Paula Deen in the face repeatedly while wearing crocs and nothing else while a majestic wolf howls in the background hailing my return to the Planet Xylophas.


 
Niiiccceee!!!!!! :V


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 20, 2011)

Running, Paintball, music, um, hockey (I'm Canadian! Go Canucks! I don't care if they lost Game 7!), I can't really think of anything else right now...


----------



## mizu-oka (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a lame job, but other than that I play violin (since I was 6) clarinet (for about 5 years) and I'm trying to learn more instruments. Also, I do newspaper.


----------



## Blutide (Jun 21, 2011)

* Lifting weights
* Playing guitar / Saxophone
* Running and Jogging all the time.
* I work for a Paint Company( Sherwin-Williams ), and I paint houses, devices, anything.


----------



## Ballsofsteel (Jun 21, 2011)

My "Epic" hobby is collecting Mountain Dew cans, putting them on a windowsill, and calling it "The wall of MD/Lost sperm"


----------



## johnny (Jun 22, 2011)

I have an extensive collection of stolen roadsigns. My Favorite one is from an abandoned asphalt factory,
              it says "Caution: Be Careful"  Its just so redundant, I couldnt pass it up!   :3


----------



## Onnes (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks like I haven't replied here. I'm a graduate student working on a doctorate in physics, which appears to be uncommon enough. Note: I am not an experimentalist, I do not play with cryogenic fluids and lasers. I sit at a desk all day either working through theory derivations or dealing with code for actual computations.


----------



## Kuromaki (Jun 24, 2011)

Theoretical Physics, game modding, scenario paintball, designing/building fun toys, marksmanship, martial arts (weapons primarily), building custom computers..about all I can think of atm that would not be "typical" I guess


----------



## Sar (Jun 24, 2011)

Go-karting? Paintball?

Why compromise, combine both into a sport. Kinda like mario kart. Wheeeeheeee!!!!!


----------



## Kuromaki (Jun 24, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Go-karting? Paintball?
> 
> Why compromise, combine both into a sport. Kinda like mario kart. Wheeeeheeee!!!!!



Actually did that once with a bunch of friends. 15 people all with go karts and semi-auto paintball guns, mostly Spyders and then me with my custom built Tipman 98 Sniper variant. It was fun for awhile...then it kind of turned into bumper cars...hehe


----------



## Sar (Jun 24, 2011)

Kuromaki said:


> Actually did that once with a bunch of friends. 15 people all with go karts and semi-auto paintball guns, mostly Spyders and then me with my custom built Tipman 98 Sniper variant. It was fun for awhile...then it kind of turned into bumper cars...hehe


 
Sounds like fun... all we need are a dozen go-karts and a _LOT_ of paintballs.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 24, 2011)

I collect oddly-shaped liquor bottles.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5667236/


----------



## Aden (Jun 24, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> I collect oddly-shaped liquor bottles.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5667236/


 
I hate to be "bad cop", but


----------



## israfur (Jun 24, 2011)

I knit, work out, draw pictures, visit zoos, buy collars -oh wait


----------



## Silent_Eliminator (Jun 25, 2011)

I think I am the only one in here having this hobby : I speedsolve.

Don't know what speedsolving is? Take a rubik's cube and solve it as quick as you can. My average times are around 18 seconds right now, I'm still quite slow...

Don't believe me? I have an old video (about half a year ago, I've improve since then) of me solving it :

http://youtu.be/HT96Lfid0Is


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 25, 2011)

i collect taxidermy items and morbid things


----------



## Sar (Jun 25, 2011)

Silent_Eliminator said:


> I think I am the only one in here having this hobby : I speedsolve.
> 
> Don't know what speedsolving is? Take a rubik's cube and solve it as quick as you can. My average times are around 18 seconds right now, I'm still quite slow...
> 
> ...



Good. Mines is a minute and a half.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 25, 2011)

Gundam models. I don't build anymore now, though. I do, however, clean off and paint some of them sometimes. Have like 15 master grades so far. If listening to ska is a hobby, then add that to my list.


----------



## Forever (Jun 25, 2011)

Rugby! National Level!


----------



## Beta Link (Jun 25, 2011)

I build Daleks. Well, more like _a Dalek._ The rate it's going though, it might be done around the same time the technology becomes available to make a _real one._


----------



## Sar (Jun 26, 2011)

Beta Link said:


> I build Daleks. Well, more like _a Dalek._ The rate it's going though, it might be done around the same time the technology becomes available to make a _real one._


 
Your wasting your time then.


----------



## Beta Link (Jun 26, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Your wasting your time then.


 
I'll be the judge of that, thanks.


----------



## zestycoyote (Jun 27, 2011)

I like to snow ski in Colorado and the east coast.  Also, I'm trying to get a moped for the summer so I have ANOTHER thing to learn to work on.


----------



## Leviathan (Jun 28, 2011)

I play guitar/drums and write songs...And that's pretty much the only thing I'm at least halfway decent at


----------



## drpickelle (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm an Animator and Illustrator... is that typical with the genre?


----------



## BlueRoses (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm in the military. Dunno if that's furry-typical or not.


----------



## Sar (Jul 3, 2011)

israfur said:


> I knit, work out, draw pictures, visit zoos, buy collars -oh wait


 








Beta Link said:


> I'll be the judge of that, thanks.


 Happy to help.


----------



## Rsrallygrl (Jul 5, 2011)

Rally cross racing, Candle making, Candy making, Knitting, Baking & Gardening


----------



## Sar (Jul 7, 2011)

Freshwater fishing? Stereotypical for the scots but not scotfurs.


----------



## CanisScrofa (Jul 7, 2011)

Erm....parkour, general running/walking(ALOT!!), tons of outdoors stuff....archery,gardening,play with my dogs. But I also play Dungeons and Dragons 3.5e once a week or so.


----------



## Rinz (Jul 7, 2011)

Artist, while that's not unique, I eventually intend to (at least part-time) teach at the college level, which seems out of place for furries. I'm also trying to get into cycling, which seems rather atypical for furries.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 7, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Freshwater fishing? Stereotypical for the scots but not scotfurs.


 i love fishing aaaa


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jul 7, 2011)

Play video games uh..... play Magic: the Gathering a ton....dammit, Chat with furfags on the internet?. Ugh, I give up. I am a stereotype :v


----------



## Sar (Jul 7, 2011)

Skift said:


> i love fishing aaaa


 Yay! 



Scotty1700 said:


> Play video games uh..... play Magic: the Gathering a ton....dammit, Chat with furfags on the internet?. Ugh, I give up. I am a stereotype :v


Draw?


----------



## Rinz (Jul 7, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> Draw?


 
Especially if it's poorly, it's also a stereotype 8D


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 7, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Freshwater fishing? Stereotypical for the scots but not scotfurs.



Love fishing. If I could I'd fish every day. But I have no one to fish with :<


----------



## BearlyBen (Jul 7, 2011)

I play video games.
I have had every system that came out from the Commodore 64. The only system I didn't get was the Virtualboy from Nintendo and the Dreamcast.

I used to have a huge collection of old games/consoles but those kinda disappeared over the years but since I got my new house I'm starting to collect again.

I grew up on games. My Dad was Mario, my Mom was Zelda, my brother was Megaman, and my cousin was Samus.

Awkward moment when I found out Samus was a girl, WINCEST! Decency won me over though...however if I was in Arkansas, Samus may not have been so lucky.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jul 7, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Draw?


 
I do not draw sir, I have no artistic ability.


----------



## Rinz (Jul 7, 2011)

BearlyBen said:


> I play video games.
> I have had every system that came out from the Commodore 64. The only system I didn't get was the Virtualboy from Nintendo and the Dreamcast.
> 
> I used to have a huge collection of old games/consoles but those kinda disappeared over the years but since I got my new house I'm starting to collect again.
> ...


 
Not sure if troll, or just stupid.

You just walked into heavy furry stereotypes, and missed the point of the thread entirely. And Arkansas? Pffft, we've got better decency than that.


----------



## anero (Jul 7, 2011)

Rinz said:


> Not sure if troll, or just stupid.
> 
> You just walked into heavy furry stereotypes, and missed the point of the thread entirely. And Arkansas? Pffft, we've got better decency than that.


 
and of all the video games he listed no fucking dreamcast what


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 7, 2011)

I like making suits. Not fursuits, mind you, but ghillie suits, armor, etc.


----------



## BearlyBen (Jul 7, 2011)

Rinz said:


> Not sure if troll, or just stupid.
> 
> You just walked into heavy furry stereotypes, and missed the point of the thread entirely. And Arkansas? Pffft, we've got better decency than that.


 
Sorry, it's just my hobby >.<

Are video games a major furry hobby?

Sorry, didn't mean to be a troll or stupid >.>

And I was still a kid when dreamcast was out. Could only afford one console, not both. So my family chose the N64...or whatever the console at the time was...I think it was N64, right?


----------



## Sar (Jul 8, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> I do not draw sir, I have no artistic ability.


 Anything to do with the outside world?


----------



## Rhasp (Jul 8, 2011)

This might the a good thread to ask this "noob" question so here we goes:

Does furries in general like to work as furries/maskot/Disney animals etc or not? I know its just a hobby but I am leaning towards it could be fun to have youre hobby as a work, or?


----------



## Sar (Jul 8, 2011)

Rhasp said:


> This might the a good thread to ask this "noob" question so here we goes:



Not always, it just means your a "furry" 24/7. But on the upside you will have your own suit.


----------



## ChaosKingX (Jul 9, 2011)

I love motorcycles, and I'm trying to get into a mechanic's school so I can work on bikes for a living.


----------



## _Willow_ (Jul 10, 2011)

The_Unknowin said:


> I do Parkour and MMA



Same


----------



## kirinafa (Jul 10, 2011)

Other hobbies include:

Jigsaw puzzles (the big ones, doing a 5k one right now, mostly animals)
ball-jointed dolls (although i am getting a bunny one in the mail ^^)
papercraft (pokemon and animals mostly)
calico critters (anthro-type toys)

As you can see.. most have to do with animals lol, but i dont think many furries have those hobbies.


----------



## Eske (Jul 10, 2011)

I am a bibliophile who grows Orchids.  
Without my clichÃ© furry hobbies, I am an 80-year-old woman in a 20-year-old girl's body.  ):


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 10, 2011)

Eske said:


> I am a bibliophile who grows Orchids.
> Without my clichÃ© furry hobbies, I am an 80-year-old woman in a 20-year-old girl's body.  ):


 
Do you happen to own more than 2 cats? x3


----------



## Eske (Jul 10, 2011)

Skift said:


> Do you happen to own more than 2 cats? x3


 
Oh god.  Don't make this worse.

No, but only by circumstance.  xD
Once I move back to the US, I will have three (they're living with my parents at the moment).


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 10, 2011)

Eske said:


> Oh god.  Don't make this worse.
> 
> No, but only by circumstance.  xD
> Once I move back to the US, I will have three (they're living with my parents at the moment).


ahh, ight x3

See I think it is my dream in life to be "that guy with all the cats" soooo


----------



## LordBorel (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm the switchboard operator at a hospital. I call the cops at least 3 times a month, and I get to call the morgue cart! Fun!


----------



## israfur (Jul 11, 2011)

I currently work in a mall right now selling blaq ppl clothing, completely covered in graffiti.
Sorry if this offends anyone, I say it in humor. ;P


----------



## LordBorel (Jul 11, 2011)

israfur said:


> I currently work in a mall right now selling blaq ppl clothing, completely covered in graffiti.
> Sorry if this offends anyone, I say it in humor. ;P


 Is it lucrative?


----------



## Sar (Jul 12, 2011)

Workwise, I work part-time at topman for the money and 'first pick' at new stuff.


----------



## Shen Nai (Jul 13, 2011)

I trained to be an anthropologist at university and I have an herb garden and make silver jewelry, is that non-furry enough?  I also pour wine at a winery.


----------



## Kumiromi (Jul 14, 2011)

I play clarinet. A non-furry clarinet.
I also study programming, and be generally terrible at it.
All my other hobbies are stereotypical furry hobbies, like collecting glass cats, sewing, and drawing.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jul 14, 2011)

I collect almost uselessly old computers.
Forsrs, going up to Petaluma this Saturday to pick up two free 2000-ish Dell Poweredge Servers.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 14, 2011)

I march tenor drums for band


----------



## liang (Jul 14, 2011)

Flying is my hobby. 900hrs in C172 / 200hrs PA28 and climbing.  Everything is so much more pleasant from 8000'


----------



## Sar (Jul 18, 2011)

Golf?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 18, 2011)

I enjoy editing videos into creative things.


----------



## Dj_ArticFox_One (Jul 18, 2011)

just art. I was collecting Amp Energy Flavor cans until my mom threw them away. Every single one.

But I am going get a job as a collison repair technican. But that's difficult to find one in whoozfurnapolis


----------



## HeroHoxha (Jul 18, 2011)

I play the ocarina, lift weights, and enjoy cardiovascular exercise. I'm currently unemployed right now since every job I've ever worked has been the equivilant of slavery.


----------



## Sar (Jul 18, 2011)

kirinafa said:


> papercraft (pokemon and animals mostly)


 
<3 Big thumbs up from me.


----------



## Bandy (Jul 18, 2011)

I would love to be able to do parkour. 

Um.... I can play trumpet. I dont know how epic that is though.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 18, 2011)

Bandy said:


> I would love to be able to do parkour.
> 
> Um.... I can play trumpet. I dont know how epic that is though.



Doing parkour in a fursuit would be awesome. Heck, parkour in general is awesome!


----------



## Scatterbrain (Jul 18, 2011)

I make plastic and resin dolls (both ball-jointed and static). I work at a hospital pharmacy. I collect old books and manuscripts (the oldest being from around 1720, detailing the funeral of an unimportant French nobleman) and I go to local festivals to buy and sell trinkets (my dolls are quite popular at the Fall Festival in Woody Gap).


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 18, 2011)

I like architecture.


----------



## Sar (Jul 18, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> Doing parkour in a fursuit would be awesome. Heck, parkour in general is awesome!


Theres an idea.

Also about the fishing... If I stayed in michigan I would go fishing with you. But I don't.


----------



## dickstamper (Jul 19, 2011)

Umm...origami, woodworking, construction (I know for most that's considered a job but I do it for fun), working on engines, ect.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 19, 2011)

My primary hobby is 40k. I also forum, write and art about 40k on another site.

I have my own writing ambitions as well, which I see to in my free time now and then. 

Neither of these are really furry related. I would consider myself a 40k hobbyist above a furry if I were completely honest.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 19, 2011)

Watching dvds in a home theater. But I don't think that REALLY qualifies as a hobby


----------



## Glacierwulf (Jul 19, 2011)

I collect pokemon zukan/kids, digimon action figures, as well as playing cards, and certain video games. I also cook, collect recipes, and like to photograph my food. I don't consider any of these epic, I'm a nerd, lol. I am currently attempting to get a mentorship under a breeder for working line german  shepherds, their focus is on producing schutzhund and police/military K9. So I should get to learn a bit more about canine behavior, drives, whelping, and training.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jul 19, 2011)

I do sparring/Krav Maga on the weekdays, Trapshooting on the weekends.  Also I lift weights.  It's a goooooooood life.


----------



## CatterHatter (Aug 10, 2011)

I can throw balanced knives, tomahawks, and darts with decent accuracy. Although, I have not been able to practice for years now. :/
I love to climb and hike. I enjoy the woods excepting the ticks. I used to do some urban exploring.
Tae kwon do, senior purple belt, I know, whoop-de-doo! I love to spar.
I make ceramic sculptures and pottery. I also work well in papier mache.
I am a writer of fantasy and macabre stories populated with humans (not furries) unless you count the occasional alien/monster/demon/mutant. I also draw very surreal pencil sketches and charcoals sometimes.
I like to pretend I am an etymologist and a mythology expert, but really I just have fun reading about either topic so I know more about the two than the average person.


----------



## DW_ (Aug 10, 2011)

I design levels in some games like the original Tony Hawk series (new ones are made of fail) and characters in Soul Calibur.
Also LAN party AoM Titans and NWN1 with friends.
Not sure if that qualifies.


----------



## SlushPuppy (Aug 10, 2011)

I live life. How's that? 
I do what I enjoy, I am content to do what I find less enjoyable.
I don't feel the need to be original or pretend I'm a special snowflake.


----------



## iTails (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm not sure if coding fits into the furry stereotype, but I do a little bit of python every now and then. As a job, I have no current job at the moment. My city is an economic toilet bowl in terms of available jobs and right now I just need to finish school and get into the military because I don't have the money right now to go to college for something IT related.


----------



## Azure Flare (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, I work part-time as a mechanic. On weekends, I like to go to the track. So I'd say thats not very stereotypical for a furry.


----------



## Sar (Aug 10, 2011)

iTails said:


> I'm not sure if coding fits into the furry stereotype, but I do a little bit of python every now and then. As a job, I have no current job at the moment. My city is an economic toilet bowl in terms of available jobs and right now I just need to finish school and get into the military because I don't have the money right now to go to college for something IT related.



For knowing python, I approve of you.


----------



## Pine (Aug 10, 2011)

I go outside of the house and do things.


----------



## CatterHatter (Aug 10, 2011)

SlushPuppy said:


> I live life. How's that?
> I do what I enjoy, I am content to do what I find less enjoyable.
> I don't feel the need to be original or pretend I'm a special snowflake.



But you *are* a special snowflake! *Accept* it! There is no pretense in it. You are an individual. It's the people that try to be like other people that are pretending.
I am asserting your singular you-ness! Mwahahaha!


----------



## johnny (Aug 10, 2011)

Film Photography. I friggin love film, Its so cool and grainy. I think it captures the feeling very well, in some shots.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Aug 10, 2011)

making short films? working on an action series...


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 10, 2011)

Cinematography is my hobby.
Makin short films and sh*t.


----------



## seniyajw (Aug 12, 2011)

I trained to be an anthropologist at the University and has an herb garden and making silver jewelry, is that the skin is not enough? Also pour the wine in a cellar.


----------



## SlushPuppy (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh I'm certainly singular! But that doesn't make me special or greater or lesser than others with other hobbies, likes, and habits 

I suppose I aught to list what I do with my time regardless (although as I learn about the rest of the world I realize that americans put waaaay too much emphasis on rushing and 'not wasting' time)

I hike 4k's in NH
I backpack when time permits the extra days out.
I cycle quite a bit- working towards doing centuries.
I garden- veggies and flowers and am the landscaper where I work because they don't want me to go postal.
I work as a 'personal financial counselor'
I am apprenticing for tattooing and piercing- licensing will be in the first week of Oct.
I will return to college (two ba's already) for accounting in the spring.
I draw. A lot.


----------



## Trance (Aug 12, 2011)

I work in Tampa Bay as a sailing instructor for my Summer job.  It's fun and I get a tan and some money, so it's kind of perfect.


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm a photographer, yo.


----------



## McLovintheMonkey (Aug 13, 2011)

Construction, which is ironic because of the fact I have parkinsons and arthritis. If you didn't know you aren't suppose to work in construction with those diseases.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 13, 2011)

*Having a job* is not stereotypical for a furry.


----------



## Otto042 (Aug 15, 2011)

well... uh...  I'm about to start amateur body building.  

I've been lifting for 3 years now, got real good definition, but this semester, I'm going for a steady cut from 11% to 7% body fat over the next 12 weeks.  Good old cardio, I missed you so...


----------



## voodoo (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm a metal head C: 
Heavy metal, death metal, black metal...yeah
does that count?


----------



## Azflip (Aug 16, 2011)

I ride a unicycle and do magic for my friends and family.


----------



## Bade (Aug 16, 2011)

gearhead, gun fanatic and amateur rapper. that count?


----------



## Stormtail (Aug 17, 2011)

I just recently learned how to make books. Sewing pages together, designing a cover, glueing it all together. I don't think I do it enough to call it a hobby, but It's probably not stereotypical for anyone.


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Aug 17, 2011)

I enjoy collecting vintage fast food/restaurant/advertising memorabilia; especially Domino's, Chuck E. Cheese, The California Raisins and McDonald's. c:


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 17, 2011)

voodoo said:


> does that count?


No. On topic; I have discovered a hobby that I now enjoy. I collect cigar cases and turn them into lock boxes for keeping things in. Sometimes I line the boxes with silk or satin. It's fun.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 17, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> I collect cigar cases and turn them into lock boxes for keeping things in. Sometimes I line the boxes with silk or satin. It's fun.



I've got two cases of Cuesta-Reys, one for keeping paper and the other for holding vials


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 17, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> I've got two cases of Cuesta-Reys, one for keeping paper and the other for holding vials


Vials of what? I put packs of playing cards in my Davidoff cases, jewelry in my Havana Blend case, and R-rated material in Montecristo cases.


----------



## ronnie92 (Aug 19, 2011)

Ball joined dolls? Dreaming of airsofting? Don't know..


----------



## ryanleblanc (Aug 19, 2011)

Hmm, well considering all my hobbies last for a maximum of one week. I'll just give an example:

Searching antique auctions for a 1930s slot machine.


----------



## Alderic (Aug 19, 2011)

Hobby: Martial arts  =w=;;


----------



## Lunar (Aug 19, 2011)

I collect decks of playing cards.  It started with just collecting them from places I've been, but now it's whatever that looks cool.  Pokemon cards, too.  :3


----------



## Sauvignon (Aug 19, 2011)

I like to drive race cars for fun, and make money driving trucks.


----------



## SnowyD (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm a fire dancer.


----------



## Stormtail (Aug 19, 2011)

SnowyD said:


> I'm a fire dancer.


Really? That sounds awesome!


I do origami. I only have a few patterns memorized, but I've been meaning to learn more.
Edit: Oh, and I crochet.


----------



## SnowyD (Aug 19, 2011)

Stormfur said:


> Really? That sounds awesome!
> 
> 
> I do origami. I only have a few patterns memorized, but I've been meaning to learn more.
> Edit: Oh, and I crochet.



Yeah. I go to a lot of music festivals and dance for free for friends, but once I get good enough and find other people who would like to make it their carrier, I'd like to travel from fest to fest and even some furry conventions giving fire dance performances.

Ah dreams


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 19, 2011)

SnowyD said:


> even some furry conventions giving fire dance performances.


Fire dancing in a fursuit sounds like a really, really bad idea. :V
And I'm not sure how wild the general manager of the hotel/convention center/etc would be about having large, open flames in their building.


----------



## SnowyD (Aug 19, 2011)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> Fire dancing in a fursuit sounds like a really, really bad idea. :V
> And I'm not sure how wild the general manager of the hotel/convention center/etc would be about having large, open flames in their building.



Oh I don't fire dance in a fursuit. 

I usually just wear my hair up and a pair of shorts. Depending on the occasion I may paint something tribal on my face.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm a programmer and an average guitarist. I also collect music by the gigabytes. >_>


----------



## Apex (Aug 19, 2011)

Hmm, I work doing inventory for various businesses. Not particularly exciting, but certainly interesting since my job has taken me 400 miles from home and put up in a hotel. As far as hobbies, I used to compete in dancing game tournaments...lets see what else...I work on my own cars, I used to do IT work (the people I worked for killed that for me), I also DJ raves from time to time...nothing too epic I guess lol


----------



## Piroshki (Aug 20, 2011)

Hmm. I play 6 or 7 musical instruments, I do a lot of dancing which means I'm not fat, and I'm going into science, not art.

I manage a pizza joint and have moderated forums/games with millions of users worldwide, but I suppose that is a little stereotypical since I've seen people say furries are likely to be successful and in leadership positions.

There's probably more but I can't think of any.


----------



## SnowyD (Aug 20, 2011)

Piroshki said:


> Hmm. I play 6 or 7 musical instruments, I do a lot of dancing which means I'm not fat, and I'm going into science, not art.
> 
> I manage a pizza joint and have moderated forums/games with millions of users worldwide, but I suppose that is a little stereotypical since I've seen people say furries are likely to be successful and in leadership positions.
> 
> There's probably more but I can't think of any.



What instruments do you play?


----------



## Piroshki (Aug 20, 2011)

SnowyD said:


> What instruments do you play?


Piano, clarinet, alto sax, bass guitar, bass clarinet, flute, and I've been trying to learn french horn over the summer but brass instruments and lip slurring confound me. :c

I also have a drumset and steel drums that I play around with but don't really know how to play well, and a really old tenor sax that my grandma got in an auction a long time ago that I want to play, but unfortunately it would be costly to fix it up to a playable condition, and it would be off-key anyway so if I wanted to play it with an ensemble, I'd have to transpose everything. Wouldn't be _too much _of a problem, but I don't even know if I'll have an opportunity to really use it so I'm not sure I want to put up the money to fix it.


----------



## SnowyD (Aug 20, 2011)

That's awesome.

I own a bunch of hand drums from all over, me and my friends have drum circles every now and then.


----------



## Piroshki (Aug 20, 2011)

Sweet, I've never been a part of a drum circle, but my brother took a class his senior year in high school called 'Music Cafe' where they basically just had a drum circle every day. I don't know why my school couldn't have had something like that.

My sister's the percussionist, though; all the drum stuff is technically hers because she plays percussion in school band, although she doesn't really play her home set any more than I do. I got more involved with the wind instruments and piano.


----------



## skullzie (Aug 20, 2011)

i draw. a lot. and i collect asian obejcts (lol mostly manga and nihongo cups/bottles X3) oh and i love shooting small animals around my boyfriends house with his pellet gun ^^" that, however, doesnt mean i shoot pet small animals. its simply pest control because they eat and shit on his plumerias.


----------



## SnowyD (Aug 20, 2011)

Drum circles are a lot of fun if everybody is on the same page. The only time it isn't fun is when somebody thinks they are flowing with the group but they are just all off.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 20, 2011)

skullzie said:


> oh and i love shooting small animals around my boyfriends house with his pellet gun ^^" that, however, doesnt mean i shoot pet small animals. its simply pest control because they eat and shit on his plumerias.



Would you mind coming over and doing some of that around my house? I'm still pissed at the squirrels for eating a huge hole in my very expensive car cover.


----------



## Allibear (Aug 20, 2011)

HeroHoxha said:


> I play the ocarina, lift weights, and enjoy cardiovascular exercise. I'm currently unemployed right now since every job I've ever worked has been the equivilant of slavery.




Jobs everywhere are slavery. >_<

As far as my own hobbies go I like cliffdiving, Hiking and the study of insects..


----------



## Oren Northpaw (Aug 21, 2011)

Might as well pitch in. I like shooting guns, going airsofting, camping, and swimming. I also like anime, but the furry/anime crossover is so great I wouldn't really include it for this topic. Other than that, everything I do is fur-typical or very normal in the fandom.


----------



## mesomelas (Aug 26, 2011)

I skateboard, snowboard, road bike, camp, hike, backpack. 

More and more furries are into these things, but they aren't too common of activity in furry.

Also for my job I am a meat cutter.


----------



## Arlo (Aug 26, 2011)

I collect books:  hardcover, first edition-first print tomes on science, world history, historical biography and quirky history (medical, food, etc).  I love finding hidden treasures in used bookstore and fleamarkets (signed are even better!).  My current favorite find is a deluxe first ed/first print copy of Vincent Price's cookbook 'A Treasury of Great Recipes', w/original clear plastic sleeve, marker ribbons and VG+ condition promotional bookmark.  Love it!


----------



## amtrack88 (Aug 26, 2011)

Antiques collecting. Specifically records and early 20th century phonographs.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 26, 2011)

Watching Polish military ceremonies on YouTube. 

Playing *Spot The Liturgical Abuse* while attending Catholic Mass, then submitting a question about said abuse to the parish question box. Let's 'em know that someone's paying attention.


----------



## Sagex90 (Aug 27, 2011)

really everything I do is non-furry typical. 

As far as I know what "furry typical is" 

Of course I could be incredibly furry typical.

Art major is probably furry typical (guessing) but other than that I'm pretty into science, music (like alternative rock, jazz, indie, anything you can chill to with a coffee), and ironically politics. I also enjoy writing scifi, reading scifi, and spaceships. oh and physics. probably more than spaceships. XD


----------



## Falconpunch (Aug 27, 2011)

I do not know if they are "stereotypical furry hobbies", but I do contact juggling, poi (all kinds), learning staves, collecting all sorts of interesting knicknacks, social networking (irl and internet), sewing, carpentry, general photography, philosopher, work for an ISP, ren fair goer, convention goer (furry and nonfurry), and writing.


----------



## SnowyD (Aug 27, 2011)

Falconpunch said:


> I do not know if they are "stereotypical furry hobbies", but I do contact juggling, poi (all kinds), learning staves, collecting all sorts of interesting knicknacks, social networking (irl and internet), sewing, carpentry, general photography, philosopher, work for an ISP, ren fair goer, convention goer (furry and nonfurry), and writing.



I spin poi too, do you ever fire dance?


----------



## Lunar (Aug 27, 2011)

Bi-motherfucking-onicle.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 27, 2011)

skullzie said:


> i draw. a lot.



I have never ever heard of a furry doing that.


----------



## Falconpunch (Aug 27, 2011)

SnowyD said:


> I spin poi too, do you ever fire dance?


Yes. I have been doing poi for only 5 months now, but I can do fire shows without worry. This was my first fire performance and I was nervous, so I do the 3 beat weave a lot: http://youtu.be/ZK0z-Pb__nE


----------



## SnowyD (Aug 27, 2011)

Falconpunch said:


> Yes. I have been doing poi for only 5 months now, but I can do fire shows without worry. This was my first fire performance and I was nervous, so I do the 3 beat weave a lot: http://youtu.be/ZK0z-Pb__nE



It's good to know there are other fire spinning furries out there! I'm not alone!


----------



## Alderic (Aug 27, 2011)

SnowyD said:


> It's good to know there are other fire spinning furries out there! I'm not alone!


I don't have the materials to do it...BUT when I was at my dad's we had a guy come down and he taught me how to firespin/firespit. I have to say that it was EXTREMELY entertaining and that I wish i could take it up. (I don't live in an area that I would be able to..also i'm 15 and mÃ¼tter wouldn't approve)


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 27, 2011)

I craft.

I like sewing etc, but mainly I craft medieval artisan crafts. I am being taught by the co-founder of a massive HEMA based charity, and have been for the last two years. Book binding, fletching, leather and wood carving, woodwork in general, leather work (yay for my tricorner!), whip making, maille making (4-in-1, scale, etc), llamellar making, armouring in general, weaving, tablet weaving, tent making (full canvas, 9 person tent all sewn by hand. Took forever)... all kinds of stuff. The guy teaching me is also a corseter, so he should hopefully be teaching me and a friend that this year. I am so excited.

A weapons rack for the society I made in about 18 hours of work over two days: http://ramsaybaggins.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d3ah7t8
Fletching: http://ramsaybaggins.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d3ah6se
Mail glove made from scratch: http://ramsaybaggins.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d3an1gw


When at camp (once a year), when we have the space, I also take part in some range weaponry. Long bow archery, throwing axes and throwing knives. Some pics


----------



## Aralyn (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm studying to be a daycare teacher for a living (for now), but hobby wise, i love fishing and wanna learn carpentry. Also a wannabe interior decorator with a thing for getting under the hood of cars and fast cars.


----------



## Miles Skratch (Aug 28, 2011)

Uhm, not sure if drawing is furry typical but if so ill add running. Love having that feeling of being free. AND when your listening to your music and a good part comes on and you wanna run super fast. X3


----------



## Hendly Devin (Aug 28, 2011)

i debate political ideologies with my radical friends, long board around the city, talk to home bums around *the neighborhood, and have been learning to cook vegan meals out of garden vegetables and beans.


----------



## SnowyD (Aug 28, 2011)

Hendly Devin said:


> i debate political ideologies with my radical friends, long board around the city, talk to home bums around *the neighborhood, and have been learning to cook vegan meals out of garden vegetables and beans.



Ahhhhhhhh why don't we live by eachother.


----------



## Taonas-Deridran (Aug 28, 2011)

Nuclear Engineer


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 28, 2011)

I just re-started my internship with the Dept. of Homeland Security, under the FLETC program, and also with our county's police dept.  Fun times in the holding bay.


----------



## Falconpunch (Aug 28, 2011)

SnowyD said:


> It's good to know there are other fire spinning furries out there! I'm not alone!



Spinning fire is amazing. I want to learn staves, so I can do fire staves too.


----------



## The_Elegant_Beast (Aug 28, 2011)

I'd say that smoking is un-furry related; I'm a hookah fanatic. Other than that, I bake and when I gather up my funds I plan to go back in to skill arts or what ever you'd call them. (Devil sticks and at least single staff for sure)


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm working my way to get a PhD in Physics...still a sophomore, but with these things you gotta start early.


----------



## Rhodri (Aug 31, 2011)

I would say that I practice ritual animal sacrifice, but that wouldn't be true.

I don't need to practice. I've gotten really good at it.


----------



## israfur (Aug 31, 2011)

I make handcrafted toys for cats. Oh wait...



Rhodri said:


> I would say that I practice ritual animal sacrifice, but that wouldn't be true.
> 
> I don't need to practice. I've gotten really good at it.


_LMAO_


----------



## Melzi (Aug 31, 2011)

Not really sure if there is one word for what I do. 
I build drag racing cars with my man for a living. It may just be putting a turbo, or a roll cage in. Sometimes (like right now) building a car from the ground up. Machining, welding (TIG), tuning, getting shocked by 16 volt batteries..... all involved. Makes us good moneys and I love it.

Oh and I doodle occasional (so not furry related)


----------



## SpartaDog (Sep 1, 2011)

Still in high school so no job yet. 

But as far as hobbies go, I'm a beginner herpetoculturist. If you don't know, that means I keep reptiles beyond the sense of just a cool pet. At the moment I have a ball python, a leopard gecko and a juvenile boa constrictor; all "easy", entry-level reptiles (okay, the boa's going to be a lil harder, but at this size she's just a ball python on speed). Keeping animals is obviously popular with furries, and while reptiles aren't rare in the fandom, I wouldn't call them common.

I play quite a few instruments, though not as well as I used to. I've only taken lessons for viola, but I can play violin, cello, piano, and a tiiiiiiny tiny bit of guitar. I also sing regularly, though no more than at home or the school talent show, but this is the one area of music where I've seen a good deal of improvement.

I collect A LOT of things, but most are pretty ordinary for furries: action figures, plushies, Pokemon cards, animal pelts and bones...the usual.

Wow, I guess I'm not as unusual as I thought XD


----------



## theFluffyKitteh (Sep 2, 2011)

Unicycling? Is that typical? :3


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Sep 2, 2011)

theFluffyKitteh said:


> Unicycling? Is that typical? :3


Sorry, been over that already. Now it's typical.
â€‹:V


----------



## theFluffyKitteh (Sep 2, 2011)

Nyuuuuuuuuu! D; Well, it was worth a shot :3


----------



## Hipstar (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm a sociologist (in training). I'm also a movie buff galore and an Academy Awards Prognosticator.


----------



## Hisu (Sep 3, 2011)

*sighs*
I guess I'm quite typical - a systems engineer with no hobby (I *hate* being bad at something, so my job's my hobby, as I suck in arts and crafts despite my love for them).


----------



## MGlBlaze (Sep 3, 2011)

I collect swords; and occasionally use them to water-filled chop plastic bottles into little pieces. That's somewhat atypical, right?
Real swords, mind. Not those ugly, cheap, Sword Like Objects that tend to break if you so much as look at them funny.

I'm also a Games Developer in training and some friends of mine and I are going to start up an indie company fairly soon in response to work placement with any pre-existing companies being very hard to find in the current economic climate.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 3, 2011)

I think I am very predictable. :I


----------



## chapels (Sep 3, 2011)

MGlBlaze said:


> I collect swords; and occasionally use them to water-filled chop plastic bottles into little pieces. That's somewhat atypical, right?
> Real swords, mind. Not those ugly, cheap, Sword Like Objects that tend to break if you so much as look at them funny.
> 
> I'm also a Games Developer in training and some friends of mine and I are going to start up an indie company fairly soon in response to work placement with any pre-existing companies being very hard to find in the current economic climate.


i regret to inform you that both of those easily fall underneath the internet stereotype umbrella. as a matter of fact the handle of the umbrella itself is actually a concealed katana

i've been doing color commentary for local sports broadcasts for a short while now


----------



## MGlBlaze (Sep 3, 2011)

chapels said:


> i regret to inform you that both of those easily fall underneath the internet stereotype umbrella. as a matter of fact the handle of the umbrella itself is actually a concealed katana



Katana? Pfft, I own one and I'm really not a fan. Very little distal taper meaning they're actually fairly heavy for swords their length and quite thick for a sword their size to boot, really awkward to use because the centre of balance is so far forward unless you grip with both hands and just generally over-hyped. Differential tempering isn't even that good a method beyond the hamon being fairly attractive. I mostly collect European swords. Give me a side-sword or a longsword any day.

Though yeah, I guess it could still fall under 'internet' stereotypes so... never mind, I guess. Though the topic is about furry stereotypes, not the whole internet, but still.
Actually come to think of it, almost anything can count as an 'internet' stereotype to some degree because of the amalgamation of all the different people and cultures that regularly use it...

Wait, I just remembered another thing; does fencing count?


----------



## Nibo (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, there's psychologist (any area) and martial artist.


----------



## Brotherwolven (Sep 4, 2011)

I grow my own veggies and pickle them and I like to go deer hunting.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 6, 2011)

I like post-mortem photography, I have no idea why.  Especially from the 19th century.  It's amazing how beautiful the photographs turn out.


----------



## Citrakayah (Sep 6, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> I like post-mortem photography, I have no idea why.  Especially from the 19th century.  It's amazing how beautiful the photographs turn out.


That's pretty fucking weird man.


----------



## israfur (Sep 7, 2011)

I wanna be a lawyer. :B


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 7, 2011)

I take great pleasure in fiddling with hot wax and eggshells, and hope to one day make pysanky on a professional level. Making pysanky is not that common, that I know of, mostly because of the patience it requires.


----------



## Werevixen (Sep 8, 2011)

I used to do parkour until I fucked up my legs. :v


----------



## stratkat (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm a techno producer, my musics been in a couple console/pc games. 
Played guitar for 6 years.

A lot of furrys probably produce/play an instrument, but it seems to general and equally popular with non-furrys to be a stereotype.


----------



## israfur (Sep 8, 2011)

stratkat said:


> my musics been in a couple console/pc games.


Post some of your more well known stuff.


----------



## Shay Feral (Sep 8, 2011)

I love to build model cars, but it's an expensive hobby so I don't get to do it very often. Kits can run between $10 - $25 per; depending on brand and quality, and if buying paint for multiple models the bill can easily run up to $100 or more.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm jobless and homeless at the moment... Thank god I have friends.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 8, 2011)

I collect german propaganda.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Sep 8, 2011)

Well, I'm sometimes a substitute teacher and I like to do computer programming.


----------



## Mike (Sep 9, 2011)

I install railroad crossings and signals.


----------



## LuchadoreBob (Sep 12, 2011)

Automotive customizing, motorcycling, and bicycle racing.  And I almost had a chance to get on a pro drag bike team as a driver.  Also, I was into boxing until I shattered my hands lol.


----------



## Telnac (Sep 12, 2011)

I dunno about being stereotypically furry, but my profession/hobbies are very much stereotypical geek: gameplay programming, D&D & the SCA.


----------



## ampersandestet (Sep 13, 2011)

I work in international finance. I guess that is not the typical route.


----------



## djraverfox (Sep 13, 2011)

I am an EDM/Rave promoter and I DJ.

...IRL :O

Without a laptop. :O

I also produce my own tracks, but they suck. 
No, I lied. Actually I'm legit as shit.
Actually, I'm not an egotistical douche. I'm open to criticism.


----------



## SquiRoFL (Sep 13, 2011)

Yep! a DJ that fails to show up to actually DJ.

AC, man, sad you didn't make it D:


----------



## RetroOctane (Sep 18, 2011)

I camp. 
Not the sissy camping where you bring a tent, food, and water. I mean REAL camping. The kind of camping where all you bring is a knife and the cloths on your back.
The boiling water in a tin can you found in the dirt and making a fishing rig out of a stick, acorn, and whatever kind of cordage you can make/find kind of camping.
I also don't use footwear unless it's snowing.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 18, 2011)

RetroOctane said:


> I camp.
> Not the sissy camping where you bring a tent, food, and water. I mean REAL camping. The kind of camping where all you bring is a knife and the cloths on your back.
> The boiling water in a tin can you found in the dirt and making a fishing rig out of a stick, acorn, and whatever kind of cordage you can make/find kind of camping.
> I also don't use footwear unless it's snowing.



I'm doing this so hard.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 18, 2011)

RetroOctane said:


> I camp.
> Not the sissy camping where you bring a tent, food, and water. I mean REAL camping. The kind of camping where all you bring is a knife and the cloths on your back.
> The boiling water in a tin can you found in the dirt and making a fishing rig out of a stick, acorn, and whatever kind of cordage you can make/find kind of camping.
> I also don't use footwear unless it's snowing.



You see, if you knew what you were doing, you'd know it's easier to trap fish than to catch them


----------



## cjkrythos (Sep 18, 2011)

Truck driving for Pam transport as a job, and collecting old science fiction and fantasy novels(antique ones if I can get ahold of them) as a hobby


----------



## cjkrythos (Sep 18, 2011)

ampersandestet said:


> I work in international finance. I guess that is not the typical route.


It sure aint walmart XD


----------



## Xeno (Sep 18, 2011)

It's not really epic but, I've been enjoying jogging around my neighborhood lately.
Not really sure if that's stereotypical for a furry or not.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 19, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> It's not really epic but, I've been enjoying jogging around my neighborhood lately.
> Not really sure if that's stereotypical for a furry or not.



since most furries are fat basement dwellers i think its sot stereotypical at all!^^ i think thats a valid and great hobby!

personally i collect and build models.
like these:














i even picked up airbrushing to paint them! i never really saw myself as an artistic person but this is actually really satisfying for me


----------



## 2112 (Sep 19, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> personally i collect and build models.
> like these:
> 
> 
> ...



I build models also!  I'll put some pictures up later. C:  Primarily just aircrafts, though.
---
Different stuff about me...I'm actually female and draw my own pictures. Uhh, hmm... I was a member of the second place National History Bowl team, and was one of four girls to qualify individually (Got first in states for it and Quiz Bowl!).  I also major in Genetics, was the president of my high school's Philosophy Club, listen to Big Band/Swing music and swing dance to it, and don't watch television(aside from MLP on Youtube). xD  I also do a lot of expected shit too, though.  Like, I listen to prog rock, browse the interwebz, play video games, am into ponies, and question my sexuality. xD


----------



## Dragunov (Sep 20, 2011)

I enjoy collecting and repairing/maintaining Eastern Bloc gas masks and other pieces of military hardware; currently got about 25 gas masks, a few deactivated weapons (living in the UK sucks big time firearm wise!) and vairous NBC suits/trinkets. As you can imagine, the smell of rubber gets quite overpowering. (Just realised the reason I post this is that I only have a military/historic interest in these things, which considering the only other thing gas masks are really used for I think is quite individual for the average furry)


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 20, 2011)

jobless/homeless...


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, I started welding this school year.

Also, hooray for 3k!


----------



## pheonix (Sep 20, 2011)

job: Getting free shit from the government.

Hobbies: MMA, getting shitface drunk, se...oh wait...cooking. Yeah those things among some more.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 20, 2011)

New Hobby, Spending too much money on amazon.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Sep 20, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> New Hobby, Spending too much money on amazon.



Bad spending habits are pretty stereotypical of furries


----------



## DW_ (Sep 20, 2011)

Getting my ass kicked at DBZ :BT2 by my friend. It's so routine that it's pretty much a job. I'll be demanding $10 every time he kicks my ass soon.


----------



## Doxial (Sep 21, 2011)

RetroOctane said:


> I camp.
> Not the sissy camping where you bring a tent, food, and water. I mean REAL camping. The kind of camping where all you bring is a knife and the cloths on your back.
> The boiling water in a tin can you found in the dirt and making a fishing rig out of a stick, acorn, and whatever kind of cordage you can make/find kind of camping.
> I also don't use footwear unless it's snowing.



I'm a wilderness guide and have worked in the Quetico Provincial park, and I've personally done the Moose Lake - Hudson Bay  trip.   Aside from wilderness related activities, I fix cars, run marathons, go to college, and sketch things. 

Okay that last one is a stereotype.


----------



## Varro (Sep 22, 2011)

I am a natural Body builder / power lifter i compete and working on a NPC card! I am an advance Scuba diver with PDIC, i ski hard core ( i can snowboard have a burton but i am a way better skier) Love my twin tips skis and my speed skis! 

Hey i want to give a shout to all the farmers i saw on here! 

Wow there are alot of runners here! i love cardio but its hard to gain a crap load of muscle and run marathon! I do help out with ultra marathons (50 miles and MORE) all the time ( now there are some hardcore runners) 

Too all the people who wrote something about drug use and did not get a response, Hell ya Enjoy life the way you want, your a bad ass in my book!


----------



## Citrakayah (Sep 22, 2011)

I do kayak touring and just recently got my fishing license and outfitted my kayak for fishing(several rod holders and a fishfinder, plus I mounted an ice chest in my rear bulkhead).


----------



## Corto (Sep 22, 2011)

I play airsoft. Dunno if that counts, I mean, I don't know what counts as a stereotypical furry habit, and I'm not even a furry to begin with, so...


----------



## Varro (Sep 22, 2011)

Citrakayah said:


> I do kayak touring and just recently got my fishing license and outfitted my kayak for fishing(several rod holders and a fishfinder, plus I mounted an ice chest in my rear bulkhead).


 You hit any rapids with that beast! i just went down some LvL 3's in WV! Btw hope you get some big fish!


----------



## Aadarm (Sep 23, 2011)

I train horses, collect guns, was in the Army. Haven't seen many furs with the same jobs and hobbies.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 23, 2011)

Airsoft.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Sep 29, 2011)

Majoring in Behavioural Biology here bitches! Also I learn programming languages for fun in my spare time and (intend to) waste the rest of my spare time here on FAF. 

(Procrastination is glorious)


----------



## DeepDarkSamurai (Oct 22, 2011)

i play the banjo,read,write and love to shoot guns


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 22, 2011)

I do  Karate (the only sport I play other than tennis, and I'm learning golf :v)
 I sculpt, polish rocks, carve wood, ect as some non-stereotypical art forms.
I read and all that jazz. Take pictures of odd people.


----------



## Lula (Oct 22, 2011)

Glaice said:


> Airsoft.


I also play airsoft. I play guitar as well. Speaking of AS, Glaice, what's your gun of choice?


----------



## mrfoxwily (Oct 22, 2011)

Aadarm said:


> I train horses, collect guns, was in the Army. Haven't seen many furs with the same jobs and hobbies.



One might thing you've gone soft. *lol bad furry pun*

I work in optics and I'm a recording artist.


----------



## iFurryLuv (Oct 22, 2011)

idk about the epic part but ive been drumming for like 2 years


----------



## Aidy (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm a freelance Sound Engineer, I do motorsports kind of and Boxing.


----------



## ShayneBear (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm a dog trainer, and I ride horses and compete in regional Silver level shows with my aging retired racehorse, I sing (mostly vocal jazz, but some classical too), play 5 string bass guitar, work at a doggy daycare 3 days a week to supplement my training $$ (and to snag myself more training clients). So half and half stereotypical and not?


----------

